# Pacers Point Guard Options...



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Here is a list the top-5 PGs I feel will be considerd for a trade or signing...

*1. Nick Van Exel* 
This is the player I feel should be our #1 choice in looking for a new point. As a back up playing 27 minutes per game, Nick averaged 12 points, 5 assist, and 3 rebounds. He is a great shooter that can sink the 3, just what we have been looking for. I would love to have this guy on our team and it is a possibility he may end up here. Dallas has shown intrest in getting Brad, so may Van Exel come in a sign and trade involving Raef? Doesn't sound so bad to me.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*2. Bobby Jackson* 
Now this one isnt very realistic but it is someone who I think would do wonders for the Pacers. As 6th man of the year he averaged 15 points, 4 rebounds, and 3 assist all in 28 minutes. I sure wouldent mind going after this guy.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*3. Gilbert Arenas* 
Still a free agent but commited to Utah, this one could be realistic. One of my favorite players out of Arizona, Arenas came out great this year winning Most Improved Player, and averaging 18 points 6 assist and 5 rebounds in 35 minutes. Out of all the players listed here, this guy is probably the one Larry will have the best chance of getting.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*4. Jason Terry* 
Alot of people will disagree with me on this pick but Terry is one of my personal favorites. Averaging 17 points, 3 rebounds, and 7 assist, Terry is a great passer and is very good with the ball. He shoots well and has some ok defense. This makes Terry a great all-around player, personally im hoping for him.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*5. Baron Davis* 
Last on my list is Baron Davis. Even with his bad knees he could still produce great numbers as long as he stays healthy. Last season he averaged 17 points, 4 rebounds, and 6 assist. Not that realistic but I wouldent mind persuing him.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

how would we go about signing these people...we have barely any cap room. either of these deals seems the most possible:

raef and exel for b. miller and chroshere

high contracts all around, and each team becomes better than it was.

dont know if it would were salary wise however.

the t.brandon trade, it would allow miller to be resigned plus an alrite vet point.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Absynth</b>!
> how would we go about signing these people...we have barely any cap room. either of these deals seems the most possible:
> 
> raef and exel for b. miller and chroshere
> ...


Most of the players I mentioned would most likely be required for a sign and trade. Oh and I didnt add the Brandon trade because to tell you the truth I really dont want Brandon.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Absynth</b>!
> raef and exel for b. miller and chroshere


Where do i sign? lol

I'd do that deal, even if we throw in Ron Mercer to them. I'd love to keep Brad Miller but if Dallas seriously would be willing to deal both for Brad Miller and Croshere i would do it in a second.

Then i would pray Jeff Foster improves.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Where do i sign? lol
> ...


I dont know if we could get away with giving them Croshere. I think we may have to give them someone like Harrington, but i still undecided on if I would do that trade.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Most of the players I mentioned would most likely be required for a sign and trade. Oh and I didnt add the Brandon trade because to tell you the truth I really dont want Brandon.


The Brandon trade possibilities have never been for Brandon the player but for what his contract can do for a franchise.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> The Brandon trade possibilities have never been for Brandon the player but for what his contract can do for a franchise.


Oh yea, I forgot about the contract thing. lol, sorry about that.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know if we could get away with giving them Croshere. I think we may have to give them someone like Harrington, but i still undecided on if I would do that trade.


I wouldn't deal both BMiller and Harrington to Dallas for Van Exel and LaFrentz. Croshere and/or Mercer sure, but not our center and our bright young forward.

I'd only include Croshere only because he's got a huge contract.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't deal both BMiller and Harrington to Dallas for Van Exel and LaFrentz. Croshere and/or Mercer sure, but not our center and our bright young forward.
> ...


Miller, Croshere, and Mercer should be good enough for Dallas.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice post Xavier! I'm gonna add some pics to it to sharpen it up abit, out of those guys Van Exel would be my #1 option, #2 would be Jason Terry.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Nice post Xavier! I'm gonna add some pics to it to sharpen it up abit, out of those guys Van Exel would be my #1 option, #2 would be Jason Terry.


Thanks Tic! I was thinking of adding pics, but I just got to lazy to find them lol.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks Tic! I was thinking of adding pics, but I just got to lazy to find them lol.


no problem, for Gilbert Arenas the only good pic I found was one of him at Arizona, its a nice pic though.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> no problem, for Gilbert Arenas the only good pic I found was one of him at Arizona, its a nice pic though.


Nice, I love that Baron Davis pic.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice, I love that Baron Davis pic.


yeah I saw that pic and figured I'd use it. To be honest if we get any of these guys it will probably not be Arenas or Davis.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah I saw that pic and figured I'd use it. To be honest if we get any of these guys it will probably not be Arenas or Davis.


Thats probably true, we have the best chance of getting Van Exle.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

How about some realistic Point Guard options. Who still hasn't signed and would be a nice addition to the Pacers? Gilbert is not going to happen.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>!
> How about some realistic Point Guard options. Who still hasn't signed and would be a nice addition to the Pacers? Gilbert is not going to happen.


I'm really unsure who we will get if DW and Bird really do pursue a PG, I heard we are in S&T talks with NY.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

I have heard Mark Jackson may be coming back to the Hoosier State.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> How about some realistic Point Guard options. Who still hasn't signed and would be a nice addition to the Pacers? Gilbert is not going to happen.


 If they are actually trying to get a PG they could get one I listed, we have plenty of trade options.[


----------



## PLAYER H8ER (Jul 17, 2003)

NO BAITING!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PLAYER H8ER</b>!
> pacers will nto get a good point guard cuase they suck and they wont not even make the playoffs in the year 2004


The Pistons are going to miss the playoffs as well, according to you. Is the East just going to shrink their brackets next year?

You can't be for real, and if you are, you have to be the worst poster ever.


----------



## PLAYER H8ER (Jul 17, 2003)

no they are still using 8 team brackets
here is how i see it going down on your dad

1 bulls
2 nets
3 magic
4 heat
5 wizards
6 celtics
7 76ers
8 jazz

so that is why i believe the pacers and the pistons or the p ps as i call them :laugh: will not make the playoffs


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PLAYER H8ER</b>!
> no they are still using 8 team brackets
> here is how i see it going down on your dad
> 
> ...


lol, since when are the Jazz in the east, you know nothing about the NBA.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Miller, Croshere, and Mercer should be good enough for Dallas.


Sorry but it would take Miller and Harrington to get both
Van Excel and LaFrentz.

Nick is great and LaFrentz is alot better than he is currently
givin credit for. Miller may have made the All-Star game last
year but I don't really think he is going to be a regular
All-Star. He is good for his 13 pts and 8 rebounds but that
is not star material.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry but it would take Miller and Harrington to get both
> ...


I agree that LaFrentz is very underated, but I dont know if I would give up Miller and Harrington.


----------



## chcbearsfan (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PLAYER H8ER</b>!
> no they are still using 8 team brackets
> here is how i see it going down on your dad
> 
> ...


I see....In your crystal ball you see the BULLS winning the East and the Jazz bringing home the 8th seed. The wizards in the 5 spoT? I can see you don't know much about the NBA and do not even deserve the one star rating you have. Being the first thread I read in this forum I hope there arent many like you on this board.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chcbearsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I see....In your crystal ball you see the BULLS winning the East and the Jazz bringing home the 8th seed. The wizards in the 5 spoT? I can see you don't know much about the NBA and do not even deserve the one star rating you have. Being the first thread I read in this forum I hope there arent many like you on this board.


lol, hes the first I have seen on this board that knows this little about basketball, dont worry, hes one of a kind.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Wouldn't it be great if DW made a deal for LeBron James 

Well we all know thats not gonna happen and neither will the Bulls winning the East happen. I really have a feeling that we may end up with Van Exel for somebody though, but that is in my favor.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Wouldn't it be great if DW made a deal for LeBron James
> 
> Well we all know thats not gonna happen and neither will the Bulls winning the East happen. I really have a feeling that we may end up with Van Exel for somebody though, but that is in my favor.


I am praying for Van Exle to get here through a trade, but im not sure if I want to give up Miller and Harrington.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I am praying for Van Exle to get here through a trade, but im not sure if I want to give up Miller and Harrington.


I am also a big Van Exel fan, but i just saw his contract status, and i must say i have been turned off by him.

2003/04: $10.9 million
2004/05: $11.8 million
2005/06: $12.7 million


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> I am also a big Van Exel fan, but i just saw his contract status, and i must say i have been turned off by him.
> ...


geez, that could backfire on us, what if he gets a serious injury? then we'd be screwed.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

It desent look to bad but I would still be worried about him getting injured.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I have heard Mark Jackson may be coming back to the Hoosier State.


How many times is he going to leave and come back? Anyway, we don't need him because Tinsley is the same type of player but younger and fresher. 

For the Pacers, I'd take:

Davis- Would make or defense almost unstoppaple. 

Terry- The quickest penetrating perimeter player on the list which is what we really need.

Van Exel- Almost the same as Terry but with less speed and a better shot. We need speed and penetration more than the shot though.

Jackson- Same type of player as Van Exel but to a lesser extent.

Arenas- I think he was a one-season-wonder.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> How many times is he going to leave and come back? Anyway, we don't need him because Tinsley is the same type of player but younger and fresher.
> ...


The more I think about the more I want Terry, like you said he is what we need the most right now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PLAYER H8ER</b>!
> no they are still using 8 team brackets
> here is how i see it going down on your dad
> 
> ...


.........stunning. That's just...stunning...

...and you're going down on my dad? What the...?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> .........stunning. That's just...stunning...
> ...


he's a moron, ignore him, BEEZ said he temp suspended him.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I seriously hope he was joking when he made those east standings, if not then I just dont know. :no:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I seriously hope he was joking when he made those east standings, if not then I just dont know. :no:


I'm sure he was, whoever it is probably has more then once account.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure he was, whoever it is probably has more then once account.


I wouldent be suprised if some of these new guys showing up are Artestaholic.


----------



## Dominican3 (May 31, 2003)

i like some of the names you said, but im suprised no one has mentioned darrel Armstrong. he is EXACTLY what Bird was talking about. established veteran to run the team he has his shot still an he is a game changer with all his energy...Orlando isnt going to re-sign him, id love for him to come in here an bring tins along.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dominican3</b>!
> i like some of the names you said, but im suprised no one has mentioned darrel Armstrong. he is EXACTLY what Bird was talking about. established veteran to run the team he has his shot still an he is a game changer with all his energy...Orlando isnt going to re-sign him, id love for him to come in here an bring tins along.


He may work, but I still think Tins would produce better then him.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> The more I think about the more I want Terry, like you said he is what we need the most right now.


The more i think about it too, the more i want Terry also. 

He doesn't make much ($2.3 next season) and he's an excellent player. If we can ship away Croshere, Mercer and maybe Foster, we could have the money to re-sign BMiller and Terry in the off-season. 

Even if we don't trade for him this season, i hope Bird makes enough cap space during the season so we can make a serious bid for him next summer. 

But also, maybe letting Brad Miller go would be wiser? Jonathan Bender and Ron Artest are free agents next summer, where will we find the money?????

We really need to trade Croshere.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I would like to get Jason Terry to, but Darrell Armstrong doesn't sound bad.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

We should get both, Terry and Armstrong :greatjob:


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> But also, maybe letting Brad Miller go would be wiser? Jonathan Bender and Ron Artest are free agents next summer, where will we find the money?????



Jon Bender and Ron Artest have been signed to long term contracts.


And why does that guy want to go down on Rawzes' dad?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im so glad we went ahead and signed them to long term deals, our team should be stacked in a couple years.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> i like some of the names you said, but im suprised no one has mentioned darrel Armstrong. he is EXACTLY what Bird was talking about. established veteran to run the team he has his shot still an he is a game changer with all his energy...Orlando isnt going to re-sign him, id love for him to come in here an bring tins along.



There is this one big problem with him:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41233&forumid=138


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont like that. Guess we wont get him :no: .


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, we really don't need more off court adversity.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Yeah, we really don't need more off court adversity.


I dont know much about Armstrong, but do you know if he has any on-court trouble?? Because if he does that is just another reason not to sign him.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I dont know much about Armstrong, but do you know if he has any on-court trouble?? Because if he does that is just another reason not to sign him.


I don't think he had any oncourt troubles. I think he was a good on court leader.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he had any oncourt troubles. I think he was a good on court leader.


Well in that case he may not be so bad, but there is always a chance he could do somthing like this again.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I don't think it is that big of a deal. The only reason he got arrested was because he did it to a cop. The most he will get is probation and community service. But actually he already does community service. He visits sick kids and stuff like that. I think he is a nice guy that made a mistake. And as far as on the court goes he is a great leader and plays with a lot of heart.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Is there enough money to get Armstrong?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> I don't think it is that big of a deal. The only reason he got arrested was because he did it to a cop. The most he will get is probation and community service. But actually he already does community service. He visits sick kids and stuff like that. I think he is a nice guy that made a mistake. And as far as on the court goes he is a great leader and plays with a lot of heart.


Since you put it that way those charges dont sound like much of a big dea. Its great that he does community service and stuff.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Is there enough money to get Armstrong?


Should be plenty enough if he takes the veterans minimum.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Should be plenty enough if he takes the veterans minimum.


I think he will, because if I remember right, the Magic are the ones who didn't want him back.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he will, because if I remember right, the Magic are the ones who didn't want him back.


I wouldn't mind having Armstrong in Indy. But does he still have gas in the tank? I'm not saying he does or doesn't, i dont watch many Orlando games, but if i remember correctly he's going down hill and has legal problems. 

btw, i like your new avator TicN9neZ8


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind having Armstrong in Indy. But does he still have gas in the tank? I'm not saying he does or doesn't, i dont watch many Orlando games, but if i remember correctly he's going down hill and has legal problems.
> ...


IMO he actually stays pretty consistent, for a veteran at least.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah he's not gonna set the world on fire, but we have enough young talent. We need some veteran guys to lead from the bench. Look at your world champion Spurs. They had young talented guys out there playing like Parker, Ginobili, Jackson, and Claxton but I guarantee you they wouldn't have won the championship if they didn't have Kerr, Steve Smith, Danny Ferry, and Kevin Willis coaching from the sidelines. That's what I think can be the role of Reggie, Armstrong(if we sign him), and Jon Barry(if we sign him).


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> Yeah he's not gonna set the world on fire, but we have enough young talent. We need some veteran guys to lead from the bench. Look at your world champion Spurs. They had young talented guys out there playing like Parker, Ginobili, Jackson, and Claxton but I guarantee you they wouldn't have won the championship if they didn't have Kerr, Steve Smith, Danny Ferry, and Kevin Willis coaching from the sidelines. That's what I think can be the role of Reggie, Armstrong(if we sign him), and Jon Barry(if we sign him).


I know with Armstrongs leadership he can turn Tinsley into a top-5 point guard.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I wouldn't say top 5 but I would definatley concur with top 10. If he ever can learn how to consistently shoot then I could maybe see it.


----------

